
Learnings from Our Private & Public Beta Phase - moozeek
http://teamblog.supportbee.com/2012/07/11/learnings-from-our-public-and-private-beta-phase/
======
humbledrone
How the hell did the word "learnings" catch on? There's already a word for
that: "lessons."

/rant

